# Looking to adopt female adult pigeon, Central CA Coast



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am searching for a friend for our two year old Fiona, who is lonely and egg obsessed. Have two other girls in another cage who are very happy together. Fiona picked on them because they are small. She is good sized. Looks not as important as compatibility with another female. Great living setup in a heated shed with windows, ventilation, fans. Lots of love, food, vitamins, minerals, all the basics. If you have a bird you would like to place or sell please let me know. Will test for circovirus and isolate until tests come back because we lost a squeaker to circovirus last year. All our girls are pampered, healthy and circovirus negative.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

There are plenty of female pigeons for adoption and just be patient for one on here will just pop up in time that really needs a home. When you release your birdies out of the cages when you get a fly pen made all your pigeon birdies will be happy no matter if they have a mate or not for exercise fulfills them and makes them feel like birdies. Just be patient and a nice female pigeon will appear on here from someone and they can ship it to you in the nice weather.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope one flies or hops or walks this way soon! Would love to rescue a friend for Fiona. Tracy just laid another egg in the cage next door today and Fiona couldnt wait to get out to see me tonight, she was so excited. She jumps into the doorway then onto my hands. She spends all her time next to the birds in the next cage. But i tried her with little Tracy and Passive Lucy and she chases them. I wrote emails with photos in application to Palomacy. There just arent any birds for adoption around here.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Your going to have so many birdies you will not know what to do with them...lol..I would send you a birdie but I love every one of mine and would miss them. You need to finish that fly pen outside so that you can leave your birdies out of the cages. Bury the hard wire about 18 inches in the ground and if you do it right it would act as a double door for you so if they fly out of the loft they are only in the fly pen and cannot go anywhere but there. Tell your building person to get moving on this.. lol lol....It's Spring time and time..Time for them to get out of those cages and into the sunshine and looking at the stars at night if they wish too but in actually they will go back into the loft themselves late in the afternoon because they know it is bedtime.. lol


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Will think about making a fly pen soon. Right now am just getting used to the shed and shop vacuuming and am cleaning all the white powder out of the house.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

A pigeon keepers work is never done....lol lol....Try to keep ahead of it....You doing wonderful...enjoy your pets..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Weird pigeon behavior. Tracy laid a new egg and is sitting on it And Lucy is sitting over her. Both i guess want to keep the egg warm.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Weird pigeon behavior. Tracy laid a new egg and is sitting on it And Lucy is sitting over her. Both i guess want to keep the egg warm.


That would be around 200 degree temp and eggs are going to boil. Lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

My pigeons have done that and I guess they want to keep it warm or they both want to be sitting on something..Funny to see but some pigeons love doing it. I had both sexes do it females and males.. lol...Nice and soft for them...lol


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Still looking for a friend for Fiona. Local breeders only have young birds and we are looking for an adult. Did find one possible friend for Fiona about an hour and a half away. 
Will try to,post a photo to see what you think. Lovely bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How did you find it? Maybe they could meet you half way?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I posted an ad on Craigslist looking for an adult female. Will post a photo. Her owner would like to find a home for her because she and her son live together and she doesn't want them to breed because they are related. She can meet me halfway. A local breeder has lovely German owls but only babies. Another local breeder has birds but that is where we got Chloe who turned out to be circovirus negative. Another breeder in our town has birds periodically but usually they are babies. We only want to adopt one girl so want to select carefully. Palomacy has special needs birds but they are four hours away.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't get one from where you got Chloe. German Owls are cute, and in a few months will be old enough to put in with your bird. If you want to help one out now, go for the female who they want to separate from her son. They had her first, but are getting rid of her, not the son. And if they are thinking about giving a bird away to someone on Craigs List, God knows where she will go. You would probably be saving a bird by taking that one. And you are sure it is a female. You said she would meet you halfway. That is probably the one I would take, if for no other reason, just to give her a better home.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, thanks. Just sent her owner an email asking if she would still like to rehome her bird Blue. Have read so many ads on Craigslist that break my heart. People decide to get rid of their whole flock and then just sell them cheaply or give them away free to dog trainers or worse. The poor things are often adult birds with mates and young. Reminds me of slaves being sold off breaking up families. Makes me sad. It must be terribly hard on the poor birds. People just don't think about the fact that pigeons are sentient loving creatures with feelings. Wish I could rescue them. They are all over California. Why do people see pigeons as expendable? Having known pigeons well now--Phoebe, Fiona, Chloe, Lucy and Tracy--they bond, they love, they are caring friends and parents, they are each unique with sensitivities and feelings. They are each special and wonderful.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She is probably still rehoming it. I think you would be doing something nice for that bird by getting it. I would love to see a picture of her.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, here are photos that Olivia has sent of her birds. She wants to rehome Blue, the lovely mother bird. Her son is also pictured in the first and second photos. She is in the first and third photos. Sadly she said she got Blue from a friend after Blue's mate was taken by a hawk. I asked if separating her from her son will traumatize the two birds. She said she still has an adult pair and a hatching as well as Blue's son so is hoping to put the youngsters together to bond. What do you think? The only other person who has birds locally (who happens to live in my town) is trying to give away racing homers. I tried to get a bird from him before but he gave the ones at that time all to the first person to showed up. Hope it was not someone with bad intentions! Then all he had were youngsters and I'm trying to find an adult. Now he said he has an adult female. I imagine it would be older and a typical homer. Am not sure what kind of pigeon Blue is (probably some kind of mix I would imagine). She does have a lovely head and mottling. Will also post a photo of poor lonely Fiona who we have had now over two years and who continues to sit as close as possible to the other birds in their cage. I tried just putting her in their cage but Tracy attacked her (same as she does to me!). Will have to quarantine any new bird and have her tested for circovirus then introduce Fiona and the new bird on neutral ground as you have suggested. Can't just separate Fiona and the new bird after the quarantine with a divider. I had to take Fiona to the vet because she seemed ill and was open-mouth-breathing. She had saved up her poop for so long it was affecting her health! She didn't want to poop in the smaller half-cage area. Fiona's photo is one I stored here from when we first got her from the shelter. Will have to upload a new photo because all our birds are much better looking now (Fiona, Lucy, and Tracy).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, she's very pretty. I would take her. She looks great, and you would be doing her a favor. Reminds me of an adorable male I used to have. I loved that bird. Oh yes, I would definitely take her. She has moved around enough for a little pigeon. They won't be traumatized at all. He is going to have a mate, and that is all he will care about. She deserves someone caring like you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

But her son, the browner one, will only have a mate if the hatching is a female, not if it is a male also. Don't know how two males will get along. I want everyone to be happy. Will have to wait to hear from Olivia and see if she still wants to rehome Blue. She has offered to meet me halfway in a parking lot but I think it might be better to go see Blue in her cage, and not transfer her from one carrier to another in a parking lot. That way I can let Olivia meet me, let Blue say goodbye to her son, see what she is used to eating and her cage setup, etc. It is only a little over an hour and fifteen minutes or so drive. I just want her to be happy. Am concerned because I will have to take Blue to the vet for a checkup and circovirus test then isolate her for a few weeks at least to make sure she is well. I hate doing that but if I hadn't done that with Chloe, who had circovirus, all our birds would be dead now possibly. We really miss Phoebe, who was our first dear pigeon, and Chloe, who never had a chance. Fiona, Lucy, and Tracy have become wonderful friendly birds although Tracy stlll tries to tear me a new one because they have eggs in the cage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They will get a mate for the son. Transferring is easy. You get in the car, take her out of their carrier, and put her in yours. It's easy. We have done it many times. She will meet you and get used to you when you get her home. You don't have to see her cage set up. It's wrong anyway. They have round perches, and pigeons should have flat perches where they don't have to hang on to the whole time they are perching. I know you want her to be happy, but she will be just as happy doing it the easy way. You are over thinking the separation of her and her son. You are caring...........she will be happy.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so excited! Am to meet with Blues owner and meet Blue hopefully this week. Fiona will be so pleased. Will have to get Blue a well bird check and test for circovirus and quarantine her though first.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great news! Congrats! Will be looking forward to updates.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

cwebster said:


> People just don't think about the fact that pigeons are sentient loving creatures with feelings. Wish I could rescue them. They are all over California. Why do people see pigeons as expendable? Having known pigeons well now--Phoebe, Fiona, Chloe, Lucy and Tracy--they bond, they love, they are caring friends and parents, they are each unique with sensitivities and feelings. They are each special and wonderful.


This is beautiful!! ♥ I have never met anyone who loves pigeons as much as you do! you have a very kind heart! Any pigeon will be very lucky to be adopted by you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

JennyM, I think a lot of us here really love pigeons that much and see how really gentle and beautiful they are. They deserve love and protection which is sadly lacking because they are misunderstood and taken for granted in the wild.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, what type pigeon is Blue? What does her sleepy look especially in picture 3 connote? She us really cute but I Have never seen a pigeon like her. I think Fiona is a grizzled red bar homer or maybe part King, she is so big. Blues person said that Blues son and the young pigeon she has are getting along but doesn't know yet if the young bird is a male or female...I hope it will be a female and mate for him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think she is just a mix, and as far as the sleepy look, they just caught her in mid blink when they took the picture. She isn't a homer, but could be part homer. She's a pretty little bird.
Whether the young one turns out to be a female or not, she will still want to separate them if she doesn't want them to mate. If no other female around, they could end up together. She will find a mate for him eventually anyway.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Now I have a dilemma. Have two possible sources now for a friend for Fiona! One is Blue, the pigeon whose photo I posted. The owner could meet me halfway tomorrow she just wrote, or she could drop her off next Saturday afternoon. The pros would be for sure she is a female and has a known history. But have also located a German owl breeder fifteen minutes away who will have birds this next weekend. The owner has various colors and is responsible and ships birds all over the country. They are cute but possibly younger and if young I would have to guess the sex. I don't want to pick the wrong bird or disappoint either person I've spoken with. First no pigeons, now too many pigeons to,pick from!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have been studying the photos of Blue and her son and am wondering about the line extending from their beaks. Is that normal?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am not sure what to do. Should I adopt Blue, who is definitely female but probably can't be returned over an hour away, whose living environment I can't see, or a German owl from a few minutes away, who I could probably exchange if it doesn't work out? I have not seen or met either bird. We can only adopt one. Any suggestions? Blue seems deserving but the German owls are very cute but they are probably younger. The woman with Blue us going to call he soon about meeting her about forty five minutes away and I don't know what to say. Just got her email very late last night. My significant other thinks we should adopt the closer bird just in case things don't work out. Both owners are very nice and I feel I am letting one down.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Talk to the one with the female, and see if it can be returned if it doesn't work out. She would probably rather have you bring it back to her than give it to someone else. At least I would. I answered your PM, balancing the options. I told you what I would do and why.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, will do. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you don't want Blue, see if they will fly her to me.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Blues owner just called and is going to drive through my town next Sat. So I can figure out what to do and have a cage ready.  that way, I don't have to drive 45 min with my broken toe too. Life is good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Broken toes can hurt. I know...............LOL.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Blues owner is carpooling instead to her conference now so will be meeting her an hour away to meet Blue Sat. night at a mall. Am going to still go see the Old German Owls just in case late DFriday but think they will be too small for big beautiful,Fiona.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

German owls are small. And they can't be put in with her till older. Even then, they will have to get used to each other in a neutral place, like loose in the shed. German owls also have smaller beaks, so are unarmed if there should be a problem.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am meeting Blues owner in about three hours. She also has two youngsters so I told her I will post their photos on the adoption forum. Saw the old German owls last night. They were adorable!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Great news! Please keep us updated and post pics of all the birds.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Blue is in the temporary cage in the bedroom. Have a vet appt scheduled for late Tuesday. . She looks alert and healthy. Will take photos after she seems not quite so scared. Plus after my significant other is less angry at me...Blues owner was almost an hour late while we waited at Trader Joes. My significant other thinks she is a squeaker but she looks at least 9 months old. She has a three months old son. She seems friendly and is cute.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well she can't be a squeaker with a son. I think she is pretty and looked sweet. I hope you at least got some good things at Trader Joes while you were there.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> I hope you at least got some good things at Trader Joes while you were there.


*THIS .... 

Pictures please*


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

so you adopted Blue? congratulations! she looks so pretty in the pictures you posted!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wonderful news and can't wait to see a picture...Lucky Pigeon..


----------

